# Doubting my type (type reassessment) INFP or ISFP? (currently typed as INFJ)



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?



The aspect of my personality that made me feel uncertain was basically intuition vs. sensing. I normally just go about my days and do things without thinking so profoundly, well about ordinary things at least. Sorry for not being too clear. I don't think much about apples in a basket and how it affects my life but I do think constantly about the future and about my inner world. I guess you could say that I'm a curious type of person.



2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?



To be mindful and to stop having my head in the clouds. The reason why I so badly want this is because, well, I can't enjoy life if I'm always thinking about what I can improve.



3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.



I feel like a god whenever I create art.



4) What makes you feel inferior?



A lack of being aware of my surroundings and indecisiveness.



5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)



My convictions have a profound impact in the way I feel about a situation. People do have a certain impact in how I make the decision but it all comes down to what I think fits best, for the betterment of everyone else of course



6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?



Having complete and total control, at least to me, is vital in creating an awe-inspiring and thought-provoking product. It has to be perfect, anything else is unacceptable.



7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?



The best times are ones where I just surrender myself completely, without fear, and without regret. My memory is fuzzy, I'm sorry again, I can't explain anything in detail for the life of me.



8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)



Theorizing is one way for me to learn, but discussing that, and learning hands on is how I learn best, because I'm allowed to see what I'm doing right and wrong. I learn best by trial and error and by deductive reasoning accompanied by learning theory.



9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?



I try to be as organized as I can but every day, I keep telling myself the same thing and never bother to tidy up. I see it as organized chaos because I know where things are, yet it's not organized in the conventional sense.



10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?



I judge new ideas based on what I feel is true or not. If an idea doesn't ring true to me, I will judge it fairly harshly, internally at least, by not saying a word. I often read between the lines and decide based upon that, and my gut.



11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?



Maintaining harmony is fine if it's required, but catering to a person's needs as an individual is far more important to me than trying to keep everybody on the same page, because I feel that if even one person's voice isn't heard, true harmony cannot, and will not be achieved. 



12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?



If I can't hear you amongst everyone else, what makes you think that I'm going to hear you at all? I like the personal touch that one on one communication provides, it just feels all that more authentic because I'm allowed to think before I speak, and hear what you really want to say.



13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?



I'm not going to jump off a bridge before thinking about the consequences, because what if there are sharks in the ocean? What would happen to my family, and friends if I were to jump off this bridge? Am I going to get paralyzed from the waist down because I chose to jump off this bridge? There's food for thought.



14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?



They can buzz off because I've already got a night planned with the lady, and her name is Breaking Bad.



15) How do you act when you're stressed out?



Like the most logical person on earth, allowing the inverse to phase out of my inner shell and to bark at the world.



16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?



Excuse me for this, their shallow minded nature. Not ever thinking about the future but rather focusing on the now and tact; lack thereof.



17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?



There are a wealth of subjects that I love to talk about but most people who I've come into contact with are just very dull, like they honestly just don't have much to say at all. I'd try to talk about philosophy, and art but simply, I just get a befuddled look every time I try to do this.



18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life



Knowing what pair of underwear or suit or car or phone I should buy.



19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?



I don't really know what they perceive my vision of reality to be, but I could say for myself that I could be your best friend today, and tomorrow; I'd have walked out the door without telling you why. A co-worker called me a space cadet once, and another had asked me what the hell was I doing while I was daydreaming and trying to figure out what a customer wanted.



20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?



I will try to learn something new and exciting or I will gaze into the stars, looking for answers beyond the ever so present cloudy skies of banality.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Tons of futuristic focus here. INFJ sounds right.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

What about INTP? I'm more concerned about the pursuit of knowledge than I am with human beings and emotions. I can't say that I don't care about them though.

Actually, I'm really bad with people.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

This MBTI stuff sometimes doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Have you considered INTJ? I sense Fi in some of your answers.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I have considered INTJ it's just that I've always seen myself as a perceiving type.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

My thoughts lack structure and I often go from tangent to tangent without fully understanding a topic or idea. I'm also always thinking constantly while I'm dreaming and wake up feeling restless. An INTJ friend of mine had once suggested that I was probably going through "information overload" because I can't seem to shut up about every new idea that comes across my mind and spend too much time marveling at them. I just want to learn more about this to get an understanding about who I am from a rational standpoint.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Introverted judging types ARE perceiving dominants. They do change their mind, because they begin and end on perceiving functions, with their judging functions secondary.

The IPs are the opposite -- they START from a judging function and move toward another judging function. 

This is where MBTI makes a mistake -- they really ought to define the introverted judging types as the IXXPs (because they are -- in the same way that the extroverted judging types are the EXXJs) and the introverted perceiving types as the IXXJs. Socionics does it properly -- in Socionics, an INTJ in MBTI is an INTP in Socionics. 

That aside, a lack of structure doesn't always indicate Ne. Ni-doms are very much inside their head and constantly ruminating on information. But the fact that you do not fully examine a topic IS potentially a Ne-indicator. Do you move very quickly through things? Ne-doms have been known to value the future in some sense, and they are dominant perceiving types.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I stick with an idea for a while then I move on to the next one, and the next one, and the cycle repeats itself until it's 5 in the morning.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Here are my socionics test results: Socionics Tests [LII-0 (INTj)

ILI (INTp): 100% as likely as LII.
LIE (ENTj): 94% as likely as LII.
ILE (ENTp): 85% as likely as LII.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Socionics INTp = MBTI INTJ.

Go here, and read through some of these cognitive function examples. Do any of them sound familiar to you?


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Really? Well, I'm pretty sure I know your type. I've been having the same argument with myself. I consider my logic to be an extreme extension of Intuition. I don't value facts for the nature of them being facts, I value them because knowledge is power. Huh, now I'm beginning to understand why they called me 8 on the enneagram. 

I've decided to stop at INFP. I am very, feelings driven, and very very quiet. My intuition does drive a lot of what I do, and it does confuse me greatly between F and T. I relate to my ISFP brother a ton, and also relate to my INFP friend who sits next to me. On a scale of relations, I relate more with my INFP friend more than my INTP friend. But the most defining thing about me is that I really, really, don't know, and tend to contradict myself a bunch. Now I have decided he's ENFP. Huh. Well, still only minor differences.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Here's an essay I had to do for research for my senior year in HS (without fully understanding the topic I chose at the time)

I never read the article.

"2045: The Year Man Becomes Immortal" (title of the article I forgot to read)

(my work starts here)

Life is such a wonderful thing isn't it? How everything just flows as time has shown. Humanity a phenomenon in itself, will we praise the lord or will we reach for the stars? A powerful and mysterious concept, yet what would happen if we were to live alongside sentient beings like you and I? The future is inevitable. Technology has continued to progress and progress, and we've gotten to a point where the human condition is on the road to accelerated evolutionary development. I know I might sound crazy and all, but there are like minded people out there who hate hearing that most people would rather sit and watch TV instead of contributing to the human condition. If our efforts remain unchallenged, we will become sitting ducks! Back then when our ancient ancestors first discovered how to create fire, mankind was nothing more than a pack of hunter gatherers. Discovering how to create fire was our breakthrough. We went from hunting animals to learning how to prepare a juicy steak for the next customer to consume. Mankind has been constantly innovating since the day we first created stone tools. It enabled us to do more work with less effort, and better performance. Think about it this way. See that computer in front of you? That is a product that was created using various materials, parts, etc. Without those parts we wouldn't have gotten far in improving our technologies. If there is a day where we do become one with machine, then we will become a much farther advanced society in which I believe in. _"Singularity: the moment when technological change becomes so rapid and profound, it represents a rupture in the fabric of human history." _Singularity will make it clear that in the future, we are going to be living alongside machines.

Our lives will become much more simplified and greatly improved. I could, or you could, have a full blown complete meal, processed with such precise precision at the tip of your fingertips. Humans will have their basic needs met without the need for much interference at all. Although one would have to be completely asinine to not possess any basic skills, these new technologies will make it possible for even the person who heats food in the microwave, seem like the greatest chef of all time with the aid of technology. Superhuman intelligence will be a standard in which machines will be capable of rapidly, and successfully being able to learn new information without error. The change will introduce many new breakthroughs, and successes into the face of human history. We no longer will have to do much labor, neither will we have to do the most basic of all grueling work either. These new intelligence systems will greatly exceed the reliability and capabilities of the old systems combined. There is no reason to believe that technology will stop becoming more powerful. _"A superintelligent computer will be able to work incredibly quickly. It could draw on huge amounts of data effortlessly. It wouldn't even take breaks to play Farmville."_ Just imagine this, imagine that death could be somewhat completely avoided. Imagine that, our life expectancies will increase tenfold! There are of course, a few ethical and moral repercussions to consider; one being that, once machines can display emotion, emotion that is indistinguishable from any human being, would that mean that a computer will appear sentient, the way a human being is? What if the machines decide to bid war against our kind? Then what? Would humanity be at stake? A war could happen at the blink of an eye, cyborgs could be running around with cutting edge state of the art equipment at their hands but of course, we won't let that happen, but we will continue to shoot for the moon. The future is ours.

(end)

These sound familiar

*Internal Thinking: analyzing everything, wants to know how things work

External Intuition: can predict all possible outcomes to a situation, a visionary

Internal Intuition: knows things intuitively without evidence, has big ideas

Internal Feeling: strong personal emotions, independent of others

Internal Sensing: nostalgic, often compares the present to the past, traditional*


*these functions are very alien to me

External Sensing: living in the moment, being totally aware of your environment

External Feeling: adapts to the emotions of others, takes care of them*


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I hope that an INTJ can put some perspective into this.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

This made me chuckle.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey okay so, as somebody who's Se aux, I can say right off the bat you're prob not an isfp if you feel no connection to your immediate environment. Se's the second function in the isfp hierarchy and is used just about as frequently as Fi--which means if you don't use it, you're probably not feeling so hot, or you're not an isfp. {Fi Se Ni Te} and if external Fe is alien to you, then you're prob not an infj, which uses aux-Fe.

Going by what you said it seems you're cognitively very introverted, but you have no thoughts on external thinking? that'll be the biggest give away. Te likes order; it's very organized, and that's pretty fundamental if you're an INTJ. One of my best friends is an INTJ, and she is always always cleaning. I'm not even exaggerating, when I drive with her somewhere, she cleans my car. If you're not organizing your physical environment, you are organizing ideas, structures, things--it's very dominant and probably the most easily definable trait in people. {at least to me, because Te drives me nuts}

I think it's possible you're an INFP. You said you can relate to internal feeling, external intuition, and internal sensing. the only one missing is Te, and that would be your inferior function anyway. INTP is possible too, but do you think you're Ti dom?

And it's not that INTJ can't be a good fit, too; it's just that INTJs still use Se. =/ I mean, it's inferior, yes, but I think there's still some level of awareness of the environment there. that same intj friend who also enjoys organizing my car is also a black belt in tae-kwon-do. she's very stoic, never breaks eye contact, and is tremendously internal.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I would consider myself to be a Ti user since I'm always spending time in my head. My friends have complained that I spend too much time trying to figure out how things work, by taking it apart, experimenting, etc. They have told me that there's no need to fix something that isn't broken but I always insist and keep on tinkering anyway. I relate to feeling but that's probably my weakest function. Under stress, such as when I go to visit my extended family, I tend to take off my shoes at the door because not doing so would be disrespectful. It takes a lot of energy for me to do so, but it's something that I'm still trying to develop. I tend to overthink about every single little thing and come up with thousands of possibilities of what might occur, often forgetting to take care of myself in the process.

Also, when I hug someone it just feels really unnatural.

This makes sense to me: *Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point.*


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

capnbligh said:


> I would consider myself to be a Ti user since I'm always spending time in my head. My friends have complained that I spend too much time trying to figure out how things work, by taking it apart, experimenting, etc. They have told me that there's no need to fix something that isn't broken but I always insist and keep on tinkering anyway. I relate to feeling but that's probably my weakest function. Under stress, such as when I go to visit my extended family, I tend to take off my shoes at the door because not doing so would be disrespectful. It takes a lot of energy for me to do so, but it's something that I'm still trying to develop. I tend to overthink about every single little thing and come up with thousands of possibilities of what might occur, often forgetting to take care of myself in the process.
> 
> Also, when I hug someone it just feels really unnatural.
> 
> This makes sense to me: *Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point.*


Ti comes in all shapes and forms. I dissect everything, literally or figuratively. I like finding just the right word to clearly express an idea, especially if the situation is complex; I like words that encompass what things actually mean {that prob bc I also use tert Ni} so when these guys kept hitting on my roommate and I, for instance, and she asked what was going on, I reflected on it and replied, "it's a game." 

I really enjoy troubleshooting and problem solving; I'm adept at arguing but I don't usually debate about things unless I have a reason to. Ti is curious, and ask a lot of "what, where, when, why, and how" questions regardless of the situation or if there's an authority figure telling you 'that's just the way things are.' In order to exist in the world, Ti users need to feel like they understand what's happening around them and how and why it's happening. When Ti pairs with Ne you stereotypically find people with ingenious traits. Idea people, scientists, writers. It's a cool type. 

Fe is different in all IxTPs in my opinion, because its strength develops on how much you've had to develop it in your life. I have pretty good situational Fe because I'm an older sibling and my family and I have been through quite a lot; but I'm still emotionally clumsy. I can't read between the lines and I have trouble figuring out what people want when they don't tell me what they want or need. I can be stubborn at times, unwilling to budge on things even when it's the norm to do so; but I can also be very warm and friendly. I don't like hugging strangers or people I don't know, and I detest dating like few other people I've met in the past despite my history of generally good and healthy relationships. I'm mostly affectionate with my family and a few select friends; other than that I often reiterate how much I dislike people and how frequently I'd like to punch them


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I took another test and keep getting INTJ! This doesn't make any sense to me!

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTJ
or Second Possibility: ENTP
or Third Possibility: INTP


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Ne - Ti - Si - Fi - Te - Fe - Se


Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz

and


Te (Extroverted Thinking) (40%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (95%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (100%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (0%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (40%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (5%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - intj

http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/cog_jung.pl

I don't understand?

Does this mean that I'm an atypical INTJ?

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ************* (13.3)
unused
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.1)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************************* (37.6)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************************ (48.3)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) *********************** (23)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************* (43.8)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) **************** (16.4)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************* (33.1)
good use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTP


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Well, I do notice that apparently I am Ni dom and Ne aux... Now I'm starting to think that I'm either ENFP, INFJ INFP, or INTP based on this data.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I posted an essay earlier about singularity that I did in high school. Can someone please objectively type me based on what I wrote? I'm open for anything and everything I just *seek* a definitive *answer*.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

capnbligh said:


> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once I find the solution, I will be able to take advantage of this little _formula_ and will be able to use it to control aspects of my life, by focusing on my strengths and by nurturing my weaknesses.

What good are ideas and dreams if I lack the organizational structure to make them reality? I want to learn how to make good use of my time, by using this as a guide; not to theorize endlessly and not get anything done.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I think I mistook Ne for Ni.

http://www.personalitypathways.com/dom-ne.html

_*
They initiate change and often are prone to trespassing a few known boundaries to take themselves and others where no one has been before. The status quo tends to lack inspiration. 

When inspired, they are fearless and tireless. Their energy will know no limits unless red tape takes over. Routine drags them down. Their faith in possibilities and belief in the benefit of change often inspire others to follow. They are challenging, ingenious and innovative. They will give their best to what appears to be an impossible challenge, a place unknown to man or beast.

They use metaphors, stories, images and analogies to make their point.They love theories and often shape their own. They see patterns emerging. Keen improvisers, they are rarely caught off guard, there is always something up their sleeve. The sky is the only limit.*_

Combined with the fact that I use Ti and relate with it, this has led me to think that I'm an INTP.

Now it makes sense for I have found the solution.

Thanks to all who have aided me in my discovery of self.

May the stars be with you.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

you dont relate to that because he based his conclusion on a hunch by using Ne solely, Larry David is ENFP and the character on this show is highly related to his true personality, his work highly demonstrates his very strong Ne.

if you string ideas more tactfully then you are Ti/Ne rather than Fi/Ne.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

YOU ARE ISFP! Yeah I'm learning too, sorry. Oddly inquisitive though, ex. Strong Ni. Fi + Ni = Sherlock Holmes. But yeah, your thoughts seemed too coherent for Ne, yet you have trouble explaining yourself, which is Fi. As such, I got confused. So uh, yeah. Sorry. And as a 5w8, you'd likely use Ni a bunch.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Can you give me the data that supports this evidence? I'm curious as to find out how it fits together, but only if it makes _*sense*_. I'm also a 5w6 in enneagram theory but I haven't really analyzed it enough yet. So Ni and Fi right? Thanks a bunch.



heartofpompeii said:


> Hey okay so, as somebody who's Se aux, I can say right off the bat you're prob not an isfp if you feel no connection to your immediate environment. Se's the second function in the isfp hierarchy and is used just about as frequently as Fi--which means if you don't use it, you're probably not feeling so hot, or you're not an isfp. {Fi Se Ni Te} and if external Fe is alien to you, then you're prob not an infj, which uses aux-Fe.
> 
> Going by what you said it seems you're cognitively very introverted, but you have no thoughts on external thinking? that'll be the biggest give away. Te likes order; it's very organized, and that's pretty fundamental if you're an INTJ. One of my best friends is an INTJ, and she is always always cleaning. I'm not even exaggerating, when I drive with her somewhere, she cleans my car. If you're not organizing your physical environment, you are organizing ideas, structures, things--it's very dominant and probably the most easily definable trait in people. {at least to me, because Te drives me nuts}
> 
> ...


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

capnbligh said:


> Can you give me the data that supports this evidence? I'm curious as to find out how it fits together, but only if it makes _*sense*_. I'm also a 5w6 in enneagram theory but I haven't really analyzed it enough yet. So Ni and Fi right? Thanks a bunch.


Nope. Not Ni and Fi. {at least, not the way I see it.}

Here are some simple explanations, they're fairly well-cited though I'm not big on the stereotypes they reference
ISFP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
INTJ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
INTP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This delves into how your dom & aux functions work together without delving into whether you use Ti or Fi or whatever; they just explain the notion of the functions. 
The Myers & Briggs Foundation - The Auxiliary Function

The 8 Cognitive Functions
and this explains very well how they all work. 

And now for all the words. 

I think INTP could be a decent fit, but take a look at Ti; I'm still kinda leaning INFP with you because you like evidence. You bold the word evidence. You want proof. *Te * is about evidence; facts. "prove it" is kind of the Te Mantra as I understand it. My dad's an ISTJ, so Te's his second function and my lord if I run anything past him I need to have like 6 scholarly articles and 12 well-cited essays to win his approval. However, INFPs use inferior Te; you said the following: 

"What good are ideas and dreams if I lack the organizational structure to make them reality?" 

That's not Ti. That's Te. Ti is an internal process that literally takes things apart to figure out how they work. But, as this is writing and not reality, I have no idea if that is how you actually function or not. 

"Can you give me data that supports the evidence?" could've taken the words out of my dad's mouth. A Ti-dom would normally ask something like "can you explain? can you elaborate?" without_ necessarily _ asking for data because they use their own level of internal logic to help solve the problem. Although you saying you're curious as to how it fits together *does* reflect Ti. Whether you use Ti or Te would depend on what you mean by saying "only if it makes sense." If it's compared to the data, then it's Te. If it's compared to how you understand it internally, then it's Ti; unless it's compared to how you _feel_ internally, in which case it's Fi.


Here's why I think it's not Ni. 
Ni acts on hunches. A real-world example: car shopping with my father. {I recently moved home, so he's in quite a bit of my stories. but it helps, because we use almost completely different cog. functions} we drove an hour from our city to find a better winter car for me, hopefully to trade my car in. Met the sales guy, etc. left the place. Te is more, "let's do research, let's find evidence, let's make sure this is good." {Si & Te} He entirely thought we would be able to go back in time to go and purchase that car. Ni was me the entire time saying, "Dad, this car's not going to be here by the time we try and come back." Because Ni uses Se to make those judgments and I keep seeing that brand of car disappear. *Tert or Inferior Ni *is a hunch, like Harry having bad feelings about Snape or Quirrel in Harry Potter, like Arya Stark knowing to run away in Game of Thrones. *Dom/aux Ni* is a vision; it's Dumbledore or Gandalf. It's the ability to almost truly foresee things. Ni is not based on analysis. Ni is an immediate gut sensation or reaction. It's based off of the immediate details we absorb. Do you have a hunch on what your type actually is? 

I always ask myself whether or not I use dom Fi or Ti; because inferior Fe can sometimes look like Fi and Fi can sometimes look like inferior Fe; but Ti and Te almost never look alike. Ti is incredibly good at on-the-spot arguing. It finds little flaws very quickly, processes them, and spits them back. Te is more blunt, straightforward; again, the "prove it" saying. 

If you want more data, there's always google. But it's important to remember that these processes reflect how we think, not how we act.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

INFP sounds like a better fit to me.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

However, what I don't seem to understand is that I have inferior Se and like to indulge in hedonistic activities when all attempts of rational reasoning fail to work. Can an INFP have this too?

Update: I also noticed that I lack Fe as well and in social situations, I prefer to be authentic over being nice or conforming to maintain harmony. There was one instance yesterday at a restaurant where there was a homeless man asking for some spare change so he could buy a meal. I gave him 2 dollars and felt that it was the right thing to do, but then some other man started questioning the homeless man and started voicing his concerns, as to whether or not the homeless man was actually telling the truth or not; but I understood where the other man was coming from. Is this Fi?

Update: So Ni is more psychic and visionary instead of a gut hunch right?

Update: What do you mean when you say that Fi can sometimes look like inferior Fe and vice versa?



heartofpompeii said:


> I always ask myself whether or not I use dom Fi or Ti; because inferior Fe can sometimes look like Fi and Fi can sometimes look like inferior Fe; but Ti and Te almost never look alike. Ti is incredibly good at on-the-spot arguing. It finds little flaws very quickly, processes them, and spits them back. Te is more blunt, straightforward; again, the "prove it" saying.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Update: I love being in control.

Update: I love the thought of being in control of my environment and emotions...

Update:...but why?

Update: I say that I care about people and wish them well, but why do I so desperately want to control them and everything else at the same time?

Update: Why am I afraid to show them who I really am?

Update: Why do I keep asking questions? Why? I just want to know!

Update: Maybe there is no point in finding answers...maybe there are no answers at all? Maybe I'm just on some eternal void of nothingness that is devoid of purpose and meaning?

Update: What's the point of wanting to know, if none of us truly even know the answers to begin with; and can only guess based on subjective analysis??

Update: It makes no sense!

Update: It makes no sense at all!


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Same. I don't know. I believe you are an INFP. Striving to be better sounds like you. And being INFP _is_ being an empty void. And I feel the same way, although the control thing is much less pronounced. It does drive me though, control is always nice. Glad to find a true INFP though. I've actually come to the conclusion that ENFPs are likely even more questioning than INFPs. Hrrm. Well, I lose either way. All I can say is you know better than me. 

I have no idea what Ti is, but tact is not me. I've heard it is what you use to put words for stuff. Nope. I'm just a string of completely unrelated thoughts. Hrrm. I believe I'm wrong in judging people as introverted or extroverted. Well, I know what I am, and that is an insane scientist. Good enough for me. 

And yes. I have inferior Se too. I've always thought it was the reason why you could stab me with something without me realizing it. Based on the cognitive functions test, my Se scores lowest in use. 

But yeah, I literally do not understand Ti. Se I get, it is your drive to do stuff, which I don't use intentionally. But Ti? 

I censored myself because I knew I made no sense, probably a bad habit, and I'm sure some people have noticed I'm breaking that habit. Slowly. Although for others, it probably feels like I opened forth the floodgates of myself. 

And good description of Ni. I do believe I use it, but I probably suck at doing so. Anyways, any Ni revelation is filtered through Ne questioning before I say it, so you wouldn't know. 

And for the why are you afraid to show people who you are, or controlling things, or whatever, you'll want to go to enneagrams. Learning I'm a 5w6 didn't really clear anything up, but it makes sense. Learning that the guy sitting across the table was an ISTP 1 was interesting. He's always said it through stuff like "I'm not mad at you, I'm mad at myself", but nobody ever really cared but me. 

Still ambivalent about this structure of the personality typing thing now, because I have more data, and can see inconsistencies. Not with facts, but my perception of things. Of course, I'm probably just doing it wrong. 

Good luck parsing through my unfiltered Fi-Ne deductions. End result is that yes, you are INFP. Surprise! 

But yeah, your questions as to why you do stuff has to do with enneagram. 

I'm going to say you are a 5w6 or 6w5, followed by 1w2 or 2w1 followed by some other thing. That is what I am, and you sound like an insecure 6, the loyal skeptic, who doesn't trust anyone but themselves. And for the hedonism, I blame Fi, which would likely cause you to want to do that kind of stuff, but the feeling you get from it, Se, is meh. That is the way I see it. 

Have fun unscrambling my Ne deductions. I really don't know, but yeah INFP it is. Woo insecurities!


----------



## rosy (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe you want to define who you are to find a deeper meaning in the way you think and feel.

If it helps, I think you're somewhere along the lines of inxp


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@capnbligh 

Dominant Ni is like a vision. Tertiary or inferior Ni is a gut hunch. 

So each type has for sets of functions. 
I'm either an ISTP or an ISFP. That means I use x Se Ni x. If I truly am an ISTP, it's Ti Se Ni Fe. If I'm an ISFP, it's Fi Se Ni Te. 

Inferior Fe can look like dominant Fi because Fi introverts its feeling; it's hard to read. Fe extroverts its feeling, but it's also hard to read. If you ask a dominant Fi user how they feel about something, they often struggle putting their emotions into words. You know their opinions right off the bat; but their actual internal state is often more of a mystery. Inferior Fe means that Fe users often extrovert feeling at the wrong time; they miss certain social cues. If they feel passionate about a cause they may not hold back in opening their mouth about it, in spite of knowing that they should keep their mouths shut. Both can be insensitive to the opinions and feelings of others. Inferior Fe-users will either feel bad about their mistake, or literally never think about it again. But, Fi-users may tick someone off and walk away not caring about the result; it's more concerned about the individual while Fe is more concerned about the group as as whole. 

Si also enjoys indulging; if you use Fi and Ne, then you also use Si and Te. So, Si likes comfort; it likes stuff that makes it feel good. Se likes external sensation; movement, motion, etc. Se will be in your shadow function stack; and may be responsible for you wanting things for the sake of wanting them, whether or not they induce comfort or indulge your senses. 

You might also be an ISTJ. You seem to like control, haha. And if you are hedonistic in a sense that you like comfort, then it would be a decent fit. {Si Te Fi Ne} So it would be the same function stack, just reversed. Lower-ranking Ne might also be responsible for all of your questions and dedication to actually knowing how it all works and wanting it to make sense. 

But again--I don't know you in person. I have no idea how your head works. My writing often appears "J"-like, but I'm not a methodical person. I have to return to my house three times or more because I've forgotten something like my keys or my wallet. {That, for the record, is a sign of inferior Te--which is evidence I might be an ISFP instead of an ISTP} 

Do you consider yourself organized or disorganized?


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

Well I consider myself to be disorganized to a fault...however, I have tried to maintain order and it just never sticks. My room isn't exactly a mess but I usually only try to maintain it once and never try again until the clutter becomes apparent. Inferior Fe sounds like what I experience during social situations. I miss social cues like you mentioned and often feel resentful after interacting in an awkward manner. There's like this sort of weird "emotional" vibe that I get if I don't at least say something back. Since you also mentioned that Si also enjoys indulging, that sounds a lot like me. Playing video games and watching movies and listening to music usually gets out of hand for me once I lose control of my inner thoughts, so I guess it makes sense for Si being part of my function stack, and Se being part of my shadow function stack. As for the controlling aspect, my dad is an ISTJ and I have noticed several differences between him and I. My dad likes to have control at all times and usually denounces ideas if it's too far fetched, and I myself often believe in ideas that might not even be feasible or even realistic at all. When the time comes and I present these ideas to him, he always shoots me down and brings me back down to Earth. I care more for the imagined over the real, but only if the idea/theory makes sense to me in my head. I guess you could say that I'm a stargazer who wishes for his ideas to come true someday.


----------



## capnbligh (May 26, 2014)

I read this article on this site Everything INTP and noticed the differences between NFs and NTs.

_*How to spot an NF and an NT:
During your long talks, an NF is going to want to analyze feelings. They will tend towards playing the role of psychologist. They will get into why someone is feeling what they are feeling and HOW that person can be helped or encouraged. Abstract concepts are important only as related to people and they will quickly bring the conversation back to the goal: helping people and often helping them emotionally or attending to their emotions. If they really like you and trust you, they will share of THEMSELVES with you. To an NF that means their dreams, fears, values, feelings, hopes. This is a HIGH honor, don’t take it lightly. It is how NFs bond and if they are sharing these things with you, that is exactly what they are trying to do, form a deep bond with you.

NTs care just as deeply about people and the world, but are not as good at interpreting their own emotions or the emotions of others. Because they do care, they are likely to want to “solve the problem” itself and use their understanding of concepts to help them do that. Making someone feel good emotionally does not solve the problem in their eyes. They actually want to HELP people, not just make them feel good. If you share with them a problem at work, they are likely to find the flaw in the system of administration, not a better attitude that you could have to deal with the situation (which is what an NF would tell you). During your long discussions with them they will talk about systems and not always bring it back to the people involved. They enjoy talking about how things work, or don’t work properly, and how they can be improved*_.

The part about NTs caring just as much as NFs but not knowing how to interpret their own emotions at ease sounds a lot like me.

Especially this: _NTs care just as deeply about people and the world, but are not as good at interpreting their own emotions or the emotions of others. Because they do care, they are likely to want to “solve the problem” itself and use their understanding of concepts to help them do that. Making someone feel good emotionally does not solve the problem in their eyes. They actually want to HELP people, not just make them feel good. If you share with them a problem at work, they are likely to find the flaw in the system of administration, not a better attitude that you could have to deal with the situation (which is what an NF would tell you). During your long discussions with them they will talk about systems and not always bring it back to the people involved. They enjoy talking about how things work, or don’t work properly, and how they can be improved._

I'm vouching for INTP again and I'm going to stick with it this time.

Now I know the difference between NFs and NTs, and my NF friends are sometimes too much for me to handle. I care about them, but I'd prefer to fix a computer or program something over talking about my feelings or saving the world. There is just so much for me to handle, and to talk about my feelings that I just tend to shut everyone out. I've got a weak threshold for that kind of fluff.

Update: This must be why my dating life is so bad. lololololololo


----------

